# Any idea what this wood is?



## Fattygonnafat (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi everyone.  Just discovered this forum and thought I'd see if the collective experience can identify this wood.  An older gentleman recently gave me a bunch of this seasoned wood, but he can't remember what it is.  He thinks it is either apple or cherry.  It's hardwood, and it's very light, unlike oak or hickory.

There are also a number of other irregular shaped chunks, none of which have any bark left on them.  In fact, these 2 are the only round ones with bark, but it all appears to be the same wood.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Any ideas?


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 20, 2020)

It's definitely not cherry. Might be apple


----------



## Fattygonnafat (Oct 20, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> It's definitely not cherry. Might be apple


I am leaning toward apple myself, but I'm not an expert on fruit wood by any means.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 20, 2020)

Fattygonnafat said:


> I am leaning toward apple myself, but I'm not an expert on fruit wood by any means.


Cherry is much darker.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 20, 2020)

It doesn’t look like Apple or cherry. Apple bark is smooth and very thin and cherry is darker. It actually looks like it might be starting to rot around the edges some which would make it lighter weight. Are you sure it isn’t pine?


----------



## Fattygonnafat (Oct 20, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> It doesn’t look like Apple or cherry. Apple bark is smooth and very thin and cherry is darker. It actually looks like it might be starting to rot around the edges some which would make it lighter weight. Are you sure it isn’t pine?


I'm really not sure.  The fella that gave it to me is getting up there in age and his memory ain't what it used to be.  He swears it's either cherry (which it doesn't look like) or apple.  Here's a picture of the barkless pieces.  You can see the grain better on these.

We have a ton of pines in this area, and the grain doesn't look like pine.  No knots.  It appears striated.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 20, 2020)

If it's pine you will be able to smell it


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 20, 2020)

I'll go out in the morning and take pics of my apple trees to compare. I have two varieties so that should give you a good idea as far as bark goes


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 20, 2020)

By the grain of the wood or lack of grain it looks like a soft wood to me.


----------



## Fattygonnafat (Oct 20, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I'll go out in the morning and take pics of my apple trees to compare. I have two varieties so that should give you a good idea as far as bark goes


Thank you sir.  That will be very helpful.  You are correct about the pine scent, and there is none.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 20, 2020)

So your in TX, you have different trees then in PA I assume.  So I cant help.


----------



## Fattygonnafat (Oct 20, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> So your in TX, you have different trees then in PA I assume.  So I cant help.


No problem, thanks anyway!  We'll get it figured out


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm with PC Farmer.  Some sort of fast growth conifer.   (Bark has a conifer look, too).   Lots of punky sap wood, just inside the bark.  Probably not a good smoke wood, in my estimation.


----------



## Fattygonnafat (Oct 20, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> I'm with PC Farmer.  Some sort of fast growth conifer.   (Bark has a conifer look, too).   Lots of punky sap wood, just inside the bark.  Probably not a good smoke wood, in my estimation.


Thank you.  Appreciate the response.


----------



## 410mudslinger (Oct 20, 2020)

I am by no means a expert, but it almost has a pink color in the middle that reminds me of maple, plus the pictures without bark, it looks like a worm hole that I have noticed in maple firewood before. I worked in cabinetry business for 25 years plus and I always liked to try and figure out wood when I am helping cut it up or split it.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 21, 2020)

F
 Fattygonnafat


Try burning some. . .You will know immediately by the smell of the smoke if it is pine.

Pine is my guess also.

John


----------



## chew2475 (Oct 21, 2020)

Fattygonnafat said:


> Hi everyone.  Just discovered this forum and thought I'd see if the collective experience can identify this wood.  An older gentleman recently gave me a bunch of this seasoned wood, but he can't remember what it is.  He thinks it is either apple or cherry.  It's hardwood, and it's very light, unlike oak or hickory.
> 
> There are also a number of other irregular shaped chunks, none of which have any bark left on them.  In fact, these 2 are the only round ones with bark, but it all appears to be the same wood.
> 
> ...


Could it be pecan?


----------



## 410mudslinger (Oct 21, 2020)

I have used the app plant snap to take a picture of different trees, leaves and I also have used it on the bark of trees. Give it a try if you can download apps on your phone. It isn’t correct 100% of the time. Most of the time it is spot on. Maybe give that a try.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2020)

I Had a one man Cabinet shop for 20 years, but most of my dealings with species recognition would be of a debarked side view.
Your first picture is of Bark & End grain, and since I'm not a bark expert, all I can say is if that end grain we see is either Cherry or Apple, it would have to be Apple, but it looks more like Maple.

As for the second picture, that's not Grain we're looking at, that's weathering stain hiding any grain that would be seen on the outside surface.

Not much help from me, but all dealings I've had with wood has been surfaced boards of Pine & all Hardwoods used in Cabinets.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 21, 2020)

Fattygonnafat said:


> Hi everyone.  Just discovered this forum and thought I'd see if the collective experience can identify this wood.  An older gentleman recently gave me a bunch of this seasoned wood, but he can't remember what it is.  He thinks it is either apple or cherry.  It's hardwood, and it's very light, unlike oak or hickory.
> 
> There are also a number of other irregular shaped chunks, none of which have any bark left on them.  In fact, these 2 are the only round ones with bark, but it all appears to be the same wood.
> 
> ...


This is apple bark. So you can definitely rule that out


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 21, 2020)

chew2475 said:


> Could it be pecan?


This is pecan


----------



## Fattygonnafat (Oct 21, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> This is pecan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bark is definitely similar to the pecan.  That could be it

It is definitely not pine. There's not a single knot in any of the wood pieces. I've also cracked some of it open with a hatchet and smelled it. No pine scent whatsoever.

If not pecan, does anyone think this could be mulberry? I put this bark into a tree identifying app, and it suggested mulberry. After having looked up some pictures of fresh cut mulberry on the net, the wood looks very similar, as does the bark.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 21, 2020)

It's not pecan. Way to light in color


----------



## Fattygonnafat (Oct 21, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> It's not pecan. Way to light in color


I just spoke to a specialist at Texas A&M.  He is going to take a look at it and see if he or one of his colleagues can identify it.


----------



## Fattygonnafat (Oct 21, 2020)

Alright, fellas.  Getting real close to calling this mulberry.

Turns yellow when wet. There is zero rot on any piece.  Bark matches.  Very dense yet light weight wood, and light in color when dry. 

Still waiting for TAMU to get back with me, but after 2 days of research, I think I've got it.

Damn, the Oilfield needs to pick up.  2 days researching wood chunks.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 21, 2020)

Fattygonnafat said:


> Alright, fellas.  Getting real close to calling this mulberry.
> 
> Turns yellow when wet. There is zero rot on any piece.  Bark matches.  Very dense yet light weight wood, and light in color when dry.
> 
> ...


Lol you know things are getting serious when you call the University. I think you are on the right path with the mulberry


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 21, 2020)

I’m not an expert in wood and deffinetly can’t tell by color. This is healthy pecan that’s been drying for 1.5 years out of the elements


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 21, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> I’m not an expert in wood and deffinetly can’t tell by color. This is healthy pecan that’s been drying for 1.5 years out of the elements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice smoker ya got there


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 21, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Nice smoker ya got there


Thank you


----------



## Big Glenn (Nov 4, 2020)

Don’t know about the bark but the bark less pieces look like poplar. It often gets those dark streaks. Is any of it light green towards the center?


----------



## Fattygonnafat (Nov 21, 2020)

Big Glenn said:


> Don’t know about the bark but the bark less pieces look like poplar. It often gets those dark streaks. Is any of it light green towards the center?


No sir, no green.  I think this batch is going to become firewood.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2020)

It doesn't look like maple bark to me.

Chris


----------

